# Need Bobcat 742b Skidsteer Snow removal recommendations



## Toby0987 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,
I own a 1992 Bobcat 742b Skidsteer, 36 hp, 4850lbs, 1300 capacity. I am looking to use it for snow removal this winter for my drive. My driveway is 1/4 mile long and goes down a hill in a curve. Right now I have a 60 inch standard bucket and it works OK, but I would like to get something that can move the snow faster and allow me to drive into a snow pile and not have the wheels get stuck because the bucket is too narrow. I need to be able to move the snow from the north side of the driveway to the south side. I looked into a snow bucket, but a 74" weighs 609lbs and costs $1000 from Bobcat. I don't know what my bucket weighs. Do you think my machine could handle that large of a bucket for snow removal and if so are there any other cheaper places for a snow bucket? 

Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

There are many places that sell aftermarket skid steer buckets for less than $1k. Maybe look through your local Craig's List or ask someone at an implement dealer. And I definitely think your machine can handle a bucket that's around 6' in size. 

Have you looked into getting a plow for it? You can move a lot of snow with the right setup.


----------

